# Warehouse kitty



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

My boyfriend worked in the cooler section of a warehouse two winters ago. One night he saw a kitten run off a truck. Now, we live in Wisconsin, and had just had a huge snow storm. That poor kitty must have been frozen! Not to mention warehouses are dangerous places with all the machines running around there. My boyfriend spent about three days looking for the little guy. Finally one night, he heard a tiny meow coming from under some pallets. A couple of his friends helped him corner, and eventually catch, him. He brought him home in a box, and we warmed him up and gave him lots of food. He was only about two months old!!! It's a miracle he survived. We named him Skids... it's another name for the pallets he was hiding in.

This was the first cat I ever had any real experience with. I always had a dog growing up, and so did all my friends. But I just fell in love with Skids, and can't imagine my life without him!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just saw his picture - what a cutie! :luv


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so sweet you pursued him and in response he wormed his way into your heart! Hes one lucky kitten!


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

he certainly is a lucky one! About a week after coming home with us, he managed to remove a vent and crawl into the wall while we weren't home. We had to remove another vent in a different room and pull him out. Very tricky and dangerous. So he actually survived two scary experiences within a few days of each other!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely story. I'm so glad Skids found a home with you.

Years ago our next door neighbours adopted a 'warehouse cat'. He was an adult cat who had taken to hanging around one of the cargo warhouses at Heathrow Airport. Our neighbour who worked there eventually took him home.
His name was Mervin and he was a lovely friendly cat. I hadn't thought about him in a while - your story has brought back a happy memory.  

seashell


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

He' beautiful.


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

